
A Hacker's Introduction to Partial Evaluation - soundsop
http://www.ymeme.com/hackers-introduction-partial-evaluation.html
======
abecedarius
I wrote this article; while I don't mind the reposting (its original host is
gone), they might have kept my name on it. Here's a repost on my own site:
<http://wry.me/misc/peval.html>

